# Need more data!



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

High-Tech Condom Ring Coming Out To Measure Boink Performance | The Huffington Post

Any chance these can be linked to the guys' TAM profile? >


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Boinkerriffick!!!!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh great - people trying to get the best "score". 

Lets hope the batteries aren't made by Samsung......


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

select
thrust_count,
cal_burned,
p_girth,
p_length,
avg_freq
from
user.boinkstats
where
user = 'Fozzy'


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Boinkalicious!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> High-Tech Condom Ring Coming Out To Measure Boink Performance | The Huffington Post
> 
> Any chance these can be linked to the guys' TAM profile? >



It would certainly be a tool to verify size claims.

But you guys seem to have a hard time believing it's all relative. Size is only important relative to the recipient's preferences. Strength of thrust is only useful to the woman who knows what strength number best suits her....and there aren't too many women who are going to be requesting "non-players who have a thrust above 27.4 required"

It doesn't matter if you've got a bid **** because it you are a big **** most women won't want you or your big ****.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You underestimate the lure of a superior thrust velocity!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> It would certainly be a tool to verify size claims.


 @Anon Pink 

b b.b.b bbe beee beep beep BEEP BEEEEEEEP!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thrust velocity, like penis size, has a range of acceptable with above average and below average being equally disadvantageous to the recipient. 

Hoo hum is just as bad as ouch.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> @Anon Pink
> 
> b b.b.b bbe beee beep beep BEEP BEEEEEEEP!


OMG!!!

I'm gonna laugh all night!


----------

